# Hammock mounting on sailboat deck



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Has anyone ever mounted a hammock on deck, between the mast and the forestay? I have a 24' sailboat..... not sure if it's possible on this size boat, but I'm looking for ideas. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

panacea,

i bought a cheapie "compact camping hammock" for $10 from one of the marts just to give it the ole' college try. my boat is 42' but is a cutter rig and as you can see i attached it between the mast and the inner forestay. The distance may be the same (btwn mast and forestay) on your boat. it is a work in progress. if we can get it set up where there is not to much force on the rigging at a weird angle we might invest in a better hammock.

i will point out... you might want to tie a string/shock cord to resist to much lateral movement. the wake of a large boat made our boat rock just a little bit but the hammock gathered enough swinging momentum that it almost launched me over the side.


----------



## mariner3302 (May 1, 2006)

Spinnaker pole works well if you have one!


----------



## LaLeLu (Mar 17, 2006)

*Between Forestay and mast works for us...*

This is on our old boat, but we do the same thing on current boat...


----------



## Sonofasonofasailor (Feb 22, 2006)

Mariner3302, that is fantastic!!!
That makes me as happy as putting the rail in the water.  
All you need now is some fine ladies feeding you skinless grapes.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Not on a 24, bit on a 32. Great place to hang out!<G>

On a 24 you might have to rig it aft of the mast in order to get a full-size human into it.<G> Maybe run the boom out alongside, tie into that, and keep your feet over the side.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Hammock as Bunk*

How about a hammock below?

I've been considering a hammock as a regular bunk on a '28, both to save space and for comfort - at least in theory. Has anyone tried this cruising? Is it practical on a small sailboat, or does it toss you too much?

~r


----------



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

G'day...
I would try fitting the hammock ACROSS the boat inside. Or if it is a small boat and little beam, try diagonal but not fore and aft. There are too many obstacles if you start to swing from side to side like when one of those arrogant stink boaters pass to close.


----------



## mfgurish (Sep 16, 2005)

*Better in port*

I did this with my son on a Pearson 26 the other evening. It was great until a boat wake had him swinging so wildly he almoat got thrown into the bay. So as some other poster mentioned, you might need to set up a swing limiter or only indulge in port. But it worked great on my boat and it is only 26'.


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

how did you attach the end to your forstay with the roller furring and sail on it?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Rainshadow, Hammocks are used on alot of boats in Asia. I rig mine between the main and mizzen shrouds. I lay out there and let the boat sail herself. Real soothing !


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

I just bought this for the wife for Christmas... http://www.teammagicmarine.com/blue/product.php?merk=5&cat=53... scroll down to the hammock. It's supposed to be highly comfortable and support a lot of weight without having to worry.


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

how did you attach it to the forward stay?


----------



## jasonr575 (Sep 12, 2006)

how did you attach it to the forward stay?


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

The Blue Systems hammock doesn't attach to the forward stay. You attach a halyard at the top of the forward buckle and then tie a short line to the other side, cleating or tying this off at the bow.


----------



## SpelledWrong (May 3, 2007)

So if I wanted to attach it to the forward stay and not get this system anyone have a good idea on how to attach it?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We did it on our Catalina 25. Hooked one end back at the mast to the whisker pole attachment and the other end to the forestay around the furled jib. We did that by just wrapping a line around the jib kind of like that picture above but with line instead of canvas. We had an old headsail though, so I may have thought twice if there was a new sail up there.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailh34 said:


> We did it on our Catalina 25.


just curious, how was the tension on the forestay? scary?


----------



## kptmorgan04 (Apr 10, 2007)

*recomendations?*

does anyone have any recomendations for brands of hammocks specifically made for use on boats. looking to have 1 or 2 on deck (I have a ketch rig) and one below for an extra berth. 
thanks


----------



## coynigo (Apr 7, 2007)

found this one ... looks pretty cool!

3 points of connection... stops the wild swinging everyone was talking about.

COOLNET HAMMOCKS


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I think anyone with a modicum of ropework ability could convert any standard hammock to a "three-pointer" with a length of dowel and a few lashings.

If you have a keel stepped mast, it's usually possible to rig a hammock on the centerline with some sort of fitting on the below deck portion of the mast. Nicer than a berth in hot weather, because your backside stays well-ventilated!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

uspirate said:


> just curious, how was the tension on the forestay? scary?


OK - yep, it was a little scary every time I sat in the hammock. I did it real slow and tried to have a beer with me to soothe the nerves. Luckily that mast was small enough to where it wouldn't hurt too bad when the rig came down on me.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you have a deck-stepped mast with a decent compression post, you can often rig a hammock below. You can attach a hammock above-decks to the forestay with a furled jib on a roller furler by using something like the ATN Tacker around the furled jib with the spinnaker halyard to support the weight.


----------

